# delete



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

d


----------



## fateme (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi.my period was irregular and longer than usual.I marriaged for 2 years and 4 months and I tried to pregnant for 6 months and I became pregnant but I missed it on 6 weeks


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I had really heavy periods after having babies. I was able to regulate it recently by drinking a cup of red rasberry leaf tea every day. I use yogi brand, which has like 1700 mg in a cup or something. Maybe that could help you too. Some will even drink 2-4 cups a day. But, I was able to get positive results with just one.


----------



## Starfish11 (Apr 4, 2008)

My periods definitely changed after my second birth. Now they are longer and heavier and come with more dramatic PMS. The first year of periods PP with DD, I bled more heavily than I ever have. My cycles are actually shorter now, too. I know this is different from your experience, but I know that the change in general freaked me out until my MW assured me that it's normal for things to change.


----------



## 1love4ever (Jan 5, 2011)

d


----------

